

Show HN: A debate website - MVP - sammville

Hey guys it would be wonderful if you could review my new website at idebate.me. It is a debate website and built it because this niche is quite empty and wanted  place where i can thrash out topics with others. The development of the full version was stopped after reading about building a minimum viable product. This is the MVP and if people are interested in the space i would upload the remaining features.<p>Check it out and review it.
======
veb
Clicky: <http://idebate.me>

I clicked on one of the debates, to see how it was... but got prompted to sign
in. Can I not just, look at it? What if the argument was so good, that I just
_had_ to reply?

Also, the place is horribly bare... that will turn a lot of people off.

~~~
sammville
Done!! you can now view the debates

~~~
veb
Awesome. Much better. Just one question, what's up with the Yes I agree, Nah!,
I don't agree? Surely just a "Post opinion" is a better aspect?

------
Skywing
Much like veb's experience, I went to check it out and couldn't even view a
debate without signing in. I proceeded to close the page. I enjoy debate
websites, and I used to frequent essembly before it died. But, I'd like to be
able to casually browse the ongoing discussions there without having to sign
in.

~~~
sammville
You can view the debates now without regsitering

------
aik
Interesting, not long ago I was in search of such a site and thought about
building my own. Eventually I found this site (basically the same as your site
from what I can deduce), which I've found isn't great (mostly because of lack
of participation though): <http://www.convinceme.net/>. How will you
distinguish yourself?

Seems to be a good start though. I understand it's a MVP, but with the design
of the site currently I don't know where my eyes are supposed to go on the
debate page. What's the main focus? Where should it be?

~~~
duinote
I like convinceme.net but the traffic on compete.com is horrible. I hope it
could do better and I think it deserves better attentions.

I personally don't get the quora hype, but I would understand if Convinceme
get more popular

------
mitchm
I would try and add a bigger twist to standard x vs y poll to separate
yourself. The basic concept has been done many times before, without massive
success.

USvsTHEM (<http://usvsthem.com>) is a site that I co-created - and still very
early alpha; but adds a twist that centers a debate around people and their
network of support. There is no browse-able stream yet, as the alpha release
was meant to test the social utility.

Good Luck!

~~~
mol2103
USvsTHEM also allows you to send and receive debate challenges with Twitter,
which is a neat convenience.

------
ameyamk
why do I need to register to vote? Why can't I just upvote. (At least provide
facebbok/ twitter login. There is tremendous inertia before I go through any
new sign ups)

